# Solved: Adding Message Queuing in Domain Environment



## cstone6 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am trying to install Message Queuing on a Server 2003 machine and an XP machine in my domain but everytime I try to install I get this error:
The ID of the MsmqServices object cannot be obtained from Active Directory. 
Error Code: 0xc00e050f Error Code: 0xc00e050f 
Error Description: The object was not found in Active Directory Error Description: The object was not found in Active Directory

I am trying to use this article from Microsoft http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936500 to get rid of the problem. The first problem is that the 2003 machine is not a domain controller, the second problem is that I dont have cn=Services in my Active Directory. Any ideas where to look next?


----------



## cstone6 (Feb 20, 2010)

I was connecting to the domain not the configuration part of ADSIEdit.


----------

